# Owassa 15 pt.



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Here is couple of pics of Buck killed on our club (Brownsville Hunting Club) in Owassa, Alabama (near Evergreen in Conecuh County) He weighed 195# and was 19" inside 21" outside with one 5 1/2 and one 6 inch bases. Gary Odom a taxidermist in Elberta scored him at 166 1/2 with deductions and aged him at 7 - 7/1/2 years old. Mark Lucassen from Foley is the one who shot him at 11:45 last Sunday morning. He was Happy! Happy! Happy!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

GOOD LORD!!! What a buck! Congrats!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Fine buck... I used to hunt their, fine bucks close to home....:thumbsup:


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow...Phil...that is one lucky dude! MONSTER!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Sure is a monster!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Dadgum! Did yaw have any cam pics of him? Thats a great buck for Conecuh.


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

We had a lot of pics and videos of him which were all at night. I guess that is how he got to be 7 years old. He just messed up in the middle of the day. We think he got bumped by another member coming out of the woods late that morning. Here is a blurry one of him in velvet in July on one of our plots. This pic is only 
about a half a mile from I-65


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

James when you talk to Woodley he had his hands on the rack last nite. We stopped in and showed it to David and Jamie at their camp. He will tell you the pics do not do it any justice. He is probably the biggest I have seen come off of our club ever and I have been hunting it for close to 30 years now.

He was loving the Trophy Rocks earlier in the year!!!!


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Again Phil...That is a frreeeaaaakin stud...One day maybe...one day.


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

I can see that...Looks like a mini moose!


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Here is one more pic of him


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

I heard that on the* one day*. I told them at the camp the only way I was going to do it is to go to Iowa, Illinois or Kentucky. I guess that is why we do. It like we do it is as bad as Cobia and Billfishin. 

You have done pretty good yourself :notworthy: on those whitetails!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

MackDaddy!!!!!! Awesome buck!!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats on a stud!!!!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy crap!!!!! That's a stud!!!!!!!!!!! I dream about deer like that.


----------



## ArcherTCB (Nov 25, 2012)

Awesome buck!! Congrats!!!


----------



## tcrabtree (Nov 29, 2010)

Great Buck, Congrats!! I know of another Buck this caliber that was also killed just north of Owassa Sunday morning on a dog hunt... He hasnt been scored yet to my knowlege but he's every bit the deer this one is.. Congrats to all!


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Fine fine animal


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

DAMN!!!!!!! What an awesome buck. Congratulations!


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Man what a deer! Sounds like it's time to try some mid-day hunting.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Holy crap! What a stud. Hopefully his genes spread down a few miles to me!


----------



## ONLY1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hell of a deer nice job


----------



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

*deer*

Nice buck, great job!


----------



## Rowdy (Mar 6, 2011)

WOW!!!! Congrats to the hunter.

Brought to you by the fine folks at Forum Runner.


----------

